# New wood



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Changed out the grips on my PT1911. I had burl buckeye but I didn't really like the feel so I put on this set of Desert Ironwood.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

that's some good looking wood lol. not to take away from your new wood but how do you like the performance of your pt1911. just wondering if its hit or miss like other taurus products or if these are pretty solid. I'm looking into adding a 1911 to my collection in the future and want to get my research underneath me first.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice! :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks!! I did the finish work on these grips. 

I bought two of them altogether. One I gave to a friend. After reading up on what was in them I thought they could not help but shoot well. I was not disappointed. I've owned and fired a ton of 1911s in my day. This one out of the box is one of the better ones. They put a grip pattern to the front and back straps to help the weapon seat itself correctly in your hand. That and the memory pad on the grip safety it's kind of hard to hold it wrong. The trigger is one of the better ones I'd used out of the box. It has match trigger with an adjustment to get rid of any creep and it breaks at 4.5 lb out of the box. The barrel and bushing fit is excellent. It uses a standard barrel link so I'm not sure you can call it a match grade barrel though they do in the info on it.

The one thing I don't like is the hammer. It has this lock screw in it. A small allen screw turn half a turn and the hammer locks in place rendering the weapon un- operational. I can kind of understand why they do it I'm just not big on things like that.

All in all it is an excellent weapon. I think it would surprise even the1911 guys that would never want to fire something they see as sub standard. It's for the most part the same as a loaded Springfield. That's the best way I can describe it. It's still a Taurus so I'm not sure about the guarantee work but I do all my 1911 gunsmithing work so I would never send it back for the suspect CS dept of Taurus.

I would recommend the pistol to a friend. All in all it's a great pistol for the money. I paid 600 for this one and 525.00 for the blued. That's another plus is they actually blue a model. Not the parkerizing that you see on many others. I don't dislike a park finish it's just refreshing to see blued guns coming out new. Especially with 1911's.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

my pt24/7 pro has the same locking mechanism. they have it built into the pistol to save you from having to use a gun lock. works decently but I use the safety instead. I bought the 24/7 pro not knowing the problems taurus has and its worked out for me fine and I like to hear what others have to say(its also nice not to hear anything but horror stories).


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Ah - I've had several Taurus pistols over the years and I've not had the problems that some others have had. Maybe I've been lucky. I think a lot of it is people get an inexpensive weapon and are surprised that it's not like a high end number. I don't really expect a lot out of a cheaper weapon. I was pleasantly surprised with the PT1911 being the fit is excellent and it performs very well. I'm sure that if I was to get a barrel that was more designed for target use it would group a little better than it does but I didn't buy it for that. I bought it to carry around with me and for that reason I wanted one that was a little loose. It's actually tighter than I would have wanted but I was intrigued wit hit and had to have one. I liked it so much I bought one as a gift for my best friend. He was a hard core Kimber guy but he was impressed with the PT1911 as well.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice! Me likey....:supz:


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice stuff DJ. Wish I had your woodworking skills. BTW as I really liked the look of those white cocobolo grips in your "family" picture, I now have a set en route. We'll see if they work well with one of my 1911s.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You'll really like them. I am a huge fan of the white Cocobolo grips. They are not always the easiest wood to get hold of but well worth the looking.


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

i got some grips on the way and I am sure I am going to have to get the dremel out to make them fit, good work on yours


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks!

The only fitting you should run into is if you have an ambi- safety. If they are made well anyway.Many times it's best to change thew bushings if the grip is thinner in my experience anyway.


----------



## jfmartin25 (Nov 20, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks!
I just bought the wife a really neat new camera. I'm hoping to be able to update pics really soon.


----------



## eastlandb1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Very, very nice.


----------

